# Complete Kooks Exhaust w/ cats Review



## Olgreg55 (Sep 11, 2015)

I bought a 2006 GTO about a month ago and I would like to remove the stock headers and cats along with the magnitude catback. My plan is to get the full kooks exhaust with cats.

Since I am new to this forum and this is my first time posting here, is there an existing thread that has reviews, discussions and possible sound clips?


----------



## Olgreg55 (Sep 11, 2015)

*Magnaflow not magnitude


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f38/kooks-headers-26165/

Found this thread that may be helpful.


----------

